# Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

					Symantec hat Antivirus-Software für tot erklärt. Was der Vizechef des Unternehmens offen ausspricht, haben Mitbewerber offenbar vor einigen Jahren bereits bemerkt. Heute fokussiert man sich auf die Schadensbegrenzung nach Angriffen und nicht auf Prävention. Symantec hat diesen Trend verpasst.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Finde ich schon gewagt:

Nur, weil man selbst grottige Produkte am Start hat (die sich natürlich schlecht verkaufen), gleich die ganze Branche für tot erklären... 

Klassisches Antivirus reicht halt nicht, Heuristik (Verhaltensanalyse), erweiterte Firewall und Surf-Filter sind gefragt...fehlerfrei und mit guter Performance versteht sich. Also das, was es bei Symantec nicht gibt.

Gruß
Ein zufriedener F-Secure-Nutzer


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Wer Antivirus kauft, kauft quasi abgespekten Schutz, oder nur 60% Schutz. Das reicht halt nicht. Deswegen muss mehr her mit Firewall, Heuristikschutz und co.
Die Prognose kauf ich denen mal ab xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

"Heute fokussiert man sich auf die Schadensbegrenzung nach Angriffen und nicht auf Prävention"

Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass Antivirensoftware und ähnliches "tot" ist, das liegt daran, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der Leute da draußen zu dämlich ist sie zu benutzen oder generell im Netz ihr Hirn einzuschalten...


----------



## Kuschluk (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

nach ablauf von Kaspersky ( 3 jahre) und Avira Werbungswunder => jetzt nur noch Microsoft Security Essentials Normale Nutzung Emails News und  Programme.  Für andere Dinge ein Linux und für Bank und co ein extra Linux.

10 -20 GB kann man heute sogar auf einem Laptop verschmerzen und hat alles in einem und Dabei


----------



## Abductee (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Die Testergebnisse vom Microsoft Security Essentials sind dir bekannt?

AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2014
http://winfuture.de/news,74110.htmlhttp://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Kostenlos-virenlos-1003507.html


----------



## Raeven (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

leider muss ich zunehmend feststellen das ich als Nutzer dieser Software, NIS 2014 ziemlich verarscht werde. Fehler in der Aktualität des Produktes lassen mich an dem Nutzen zweifeln. Aktuell habe ich auch über einen Wechsel nachgedacht.
Grundlage ist nicht nur Software zum Schutz sondern auch die Einsicht des USERs mal den Verstand zu benutzen wenn er online geht.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Hab ich das jetzt so verstanden, dass Symantec die Kunden total verarscht?


----------



## Kondar (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



marvinj schrieb:


> Wer Antivirus kauft, kauft quasi abgespekten Schutz, oder nur 60% Schutz. Das reicht halt nicht. Deswegen muss mehr her mit Firewall, Heuristikschutz und co.
> Die Prognose kauf ich denen mal ab xD


 

naja
Windows XP, zwar AV aber Datenbank ~2 Jahre alt und Uralt-Router.
Das ist das was ich zu 80% sehe wenn ich mal zu "Ich habe da ein kleines Computer-Problem" gerufen werde.
(was aber [komischerweise?] nicht 100% heist das der Rechner voller Viren & Co. ist)


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt so verstanden, dass Symantec die Kunden total verarscht?


 Vermutlich. Aber das machen alle Firmen 
Ich benutz das Teil auch, einfach weil ich noch ne Lizenz hatte. Nebenbei habe ich noch Malwarebytes drauf. Die beiden schlucken dann alles wech


----------



## GreenFreak (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Seit ich Avast hab, hab ich keine Viren mehr gehabt  Kann auch am Verstand liegen...


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Seit ich Avast hab, hab ich keine Viren mehr gehabt  Kann auch am Verstand liegen...


 
Ob man sich Viren eingfangen hat ist oft gar nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Darauf, dass das Programm nicht meckert, würde ich mich nicht allein verlassen.


----------



## kingkoolkris (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Seit Jahren keine AV-Software mehr im Einsatz. Hirn einschalten reicht in den allermeisten Fällen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Ich mochte Norton sowieso noch nie also nicht so schlimm das die von der Bildfläche verwchwinden.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Nix da, hab Antivir erst vor 2 Wochen für 2 Jahre verlängert.


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Seit Jahren keine AV-Software mehr im Einsatz. Hirn einschalten reicht in den allermeisten Fällen.


 
Woher weißt Du ohne AV-Software, dass "Hirn einschalten" gereicht hat? Viren sind heutzutage nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren und blenden Dir einen "Trolololol-HAHA-Screen" ein, der Dir sagt, dass Dein Rechner morgen nicht mehr hochfährt. Das ist mittlerweile eine richtige Industrie mit der massenhaft Geld verdient wird und folglich haben die Urheber ein Interesse daran möglichst nicht entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Ich Nutze auch F-Secure... Allerdings will er bei Fund sofort Löschen... eine Ausnahme kann man soweit ich gesehen habe nicht hinzufügen, außer für ganze Ordner ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Testergebnisse vom Microsoft Security Essentials sind dir bekannt?
> 
> AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2014
> AV-Test: MS Security Essentials fllt erneut durch - WinFuture.dehttp://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Kostenlos-virenlos-1003507.html



In Verbindung mit der Brain.exe kann es durchaus ausreichend sein auch wenn einem anderes suggeriert werden soll


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Seit Jahren keine AV-Software mehr im Einsatz. Hirn einschalten reicht in den allermeisten Fällen.


Ohne ist allerdings auch grob fahrlässig. Benutz Avira wenigstens als Backup


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Testergebnisse vom Microsoft Security Essentials sind dir bekannt?
> 
> AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2014
> AV-Test: MS Security Essentials fllt erneut durch - WinFuture.dehttp://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Kostenlos-virenlos-1003507.html


 
Verstehe auch nicht , warum Benutzer MSE als Antivirenprogramm benutzen , obwohl die Erkennungsrate so schlecht ist. Das beste kostenlose Antivirenprogramm ist meiner Meinung nach Comodo. Avast war mal gut , erkennt aber neueste Bedrohungen auch nicht immer effektiv. Ich benutze schon seit fast einem Jahr Bitdefender Internet Security und habe seitdem keine großen Probleme mehr.

Und es gibt auch Kritiker , die meinen , dass Antivirenprogramme gänzlich nutzlos wären. Anhand von Beispielen von Virus Total:

http://blog.virustotal.com/2012/08/av-comparative-analyses-marketing-and.html

Virus Total umfasst zum Beispiel keine Heuristik oder einen Verhaltenswächter. Von daher halte ich die Leute(wie zb Sempervideo) , die behaupten , der aktuelle Virenschutz lasse sich anhand von Virus Total begutachten für unglaubwürdig.

Ist Antivirensoftware eigentlich nutzlos? | ITespresso.deITespresso.de

Natürlich will ich damit nicht behaupten , dass Antivirenprogramme 100% Schutz bieten , aber zumindest sind die guten   nicht so schlecht , wie sie von den Kritikern oft dargestellt werden.


----------



## Elloco (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



keinnick schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du ohne AV-Software, dass "Hirn einschalten" gereicht hat? Viren sind heutzutage nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren und blenden Dir einen "Trolololol-HAHA-Screen" ein, der Dir sagt, dass Dein Rechner morgen nicht mehr hochfährt. Das ist mittlerweile eine richtige Industrie mit der massenhaft Geld verdient wird und folglich haben die Urheber ein Interesse daran möglichst nicht entdeckt zu werden.


 Die Harmlosesten Seiten waren schon verseucht.
Kommerzielle Antivierensoftware + Malwarebytes + Noscript + Adblocker + Hirn sollten es schon sein und nichtmal teuer und realisierbar.
Ca.6€/Jahr-PC + kostenlos + kostenlos + kostenlos + je nach Erbgut.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Für mich ist "Norton-AV" schon sehr lange tot, die hatten mal eine Zeit, in welcher deren Software das BS dermaßen ausbremste, das es einfach nur schei... war das Produkt zu benutzen. Mag sein das es Win98 SE war oder schon XP!? Aber seitdem mache ich einen weiten Bogen um deren Produkte. Auch haben die es geschafft meine damalige Cloning-Software "Ghost" so zu verunstalten das sie einfach nichtmehr benutzbar war. 

@ Elloco: Ja selbst hier auf PCGH gab es über die EXTERNE Werbung schon Probleme!


----------



## Kubiac (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Testergebnisse vom Microsoft Security Essentials sind dir bekannt?
> 
> AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2014
> AV-Test: MS Security Essentials fllt erneut durch - WinFuture.de



Dir ist schon bekannt, dass Microsoft selbst Daten sammelt und Anhand dieser sieht welche Malware aktuell umherschwirrt. Ihre Signaturen sind darauf ausgelegt und nicht auf die Testpatterns der Testinstitutionen. Wenn ich den Link zum Blog finde, reich ich es nach.

Ich betreue einige Rechner und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die letzten Jahre Rechner mit z.B. Avira Antivir öfters infiziert waren, als Rechner mit der Microsoft Lösung.
Auch bei Tests mit einer Webseite, die links zu 0-Day Malware anbietet, findet Security Essentials nicht weniger als die teure Konkurrenz.
Die Kombination von Smart-Screen im OS und Security Essentials/Defender ist unterm Strich besser als die Tests einem weiss machen wollen.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Ich benutze NIS 2014 und bin zufrieden. Natürluch auch AdBlock+Brain.exe usw. usf. Bei mir funktioniert alles rund. Kaspersky hat bei mir immer Kopfschmerzen verursacht und die Trainers von MFS MW und JK: Jedi Academy immer wieder ohne "wenn und aber" gelöscht.


----------



## Atma (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Nutze seit 1-2 Jahren Avast in der kostenlosen Version und bin sehr zufrieden. Schlank, sämtliche Nervtöter lassen sich abschalten und es tut was es soll. Davor sind die Windows- und Routerfirewall. Reicht völlig aus und hatte schon ewig keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Elloco schrieb:


> Die Harmlosesten Seiten waren schon verseucht.
> Kommerzielle Antivierensoftware + Malwarebytes + Noscript + Adblocker + Hirn sollten es schon sein und nichtmal teuer und realisierbar.
> Ca.6€/Jahr-PC + kostenlos + kostenlos + kostenlos + je nach Erbgut.


 
Dabei solltest du aber erwähnen , dass es den Noscript nur für den Firefox gibt und man wirklich jede Seite individuell bearbeiten muss , damit die Seite endlich funktioniert. Und dass kann auf manchen Seiten ganz schön lange dauern.  Seit dem habe ich Noscript wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Nutze persönlich seit Jahren Kaspersky Internet Security und bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Die 15 Euro im Jahr tun mir nicht weh und ich hab keine nervigen "Dauer-Pop-Up-Warn-Hinweise + zusätzliche nützliche Features. 



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Seit Jahren keine AV-Software mehr im Einsatz. Hirn einschalten reicht in den allermeisten Fällen.


 
Schon ein bissel lebensmüde, oder? 
Oder glaubst du das die Viren heutzutage schreien: "Ja hier bin ich! Klick auf mich!" 

Zudem schadest du damit nicht bloß dir, sondern auch anderen. In dem du eingepflegte Viren die Chance gibst, sich fleißig weiter zu verbreiten. Das ist schon arg fahrlässig.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Er surft ja nur auf seriösen Seiten, da gibt es ja so etwas nicht - das ist das gleiche wie die Sprüche in den 80er/90ern "Ich weiß ja mit wem ich schlafe, da brauche ich kein Kondom"....


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

So seriöse Seiten wie PCGH zum Beispiel über die man sich auch was einfangen kann so sehr wir uns auch bemühen das zu vermeiden, zuletzt Mitte 2012: Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten: Malware verteilt, Zugriff auf Daten [Update]

Zu jenem Zeitpunkt war mein Haupt-PC frei von Schadsoftware (Kaspersky hat ihn gefressen), auf dem Laptop meiner Mutter (wo noch PCGH als Startseite eingestellt war da ich ihn ihr vor kurzem geschenkt hatte) war Trotz AV Schadsoftware vorhanden - einfach weil die Virendefinition nicht aktuell war, das Ding war einige Zeit nicht an/am Netz gewesen.

Und da soll die Brain.exe helfen?
Leider nicht.


----------



## hanspieter (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Seit Jahren keine AV-Software mehr im Einsatz. Hirn einschalten reicht in den allermeisten Fällen.



So mach ich es auch seit ca. 5 Jahren  AV-Software bremst mMn nur den Rechner aus.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Ich nutze seit Jahren Avira (seit erste Norton-Systemvollbremsung) und entweder Sygate Personal Firewall oder aber die Windows-Firewall (WinXP bzw. Win7) und seit etwas über einem Jahr noch ABE, NoScript und Co. Hatte auf meinen Rechner noch nie einen Schädling.


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Seit ich Avast hab, hab ich keine Viren mehr gehabt  Kann auch am Verstand liegen...



Seitdem Du Avast hast, hast Du aber auch keinen Datenschutz mehr...



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Seit Jahren keine AV-Software mehr im Einsatz. Hirn einschalten reicht in den allermeisten Fällen.



Viel Erfolg...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

ich bin seit ca.2 Jahren auch komplett von jeglicher antivirus Software
mein Rechner bootet immer ein sauberes Image(C Partition only)
alle paar Wochen wird das Image bearbeitet, beispielsweise weil ich treiberupdatesdurchführen möchter oder sonstiges.
alles weitere an spielen und unwichtigen kram befindet sich auf einer anderen platte.
egal was schief laufen sollte.
rechner neu booten und alles läuft wieder so schnell wie am ersten tag der Installation.


----------



## ViperZ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Ich habe meinen PC jetzt rund 2 1/2 Jahre und hatte nie eine Firewall oder ein Anti Viren Programm drauf. Habe letzten Monat mal nach einander Checks mit 3 Programmen durchlaufen lassen und zusätzlich nen Malware Check inklusiver kompleter Analyse etc.
Das einzige was gefunden wurde war ein alter Keks.

Wer sich ein bisschen auskennt, sich mit dem Thema ein bisschen auseinander setzt und drauf achtet das er keine "esjgnskje.exe" runterläd wenn er ein Bild haben möchte, dann sollte das eig ausreichen. Abgesehend avon hab ich kein Bock das meine CPU ständig zu 20% oder mehr ausgelastet wird weil sich mein Repo oder Dropbox Ordner verändert hat


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Hast Du eine Rescue-CD gebootet oder unter Windows gescannt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Kondar schrieb:


> naja
> Windows XP, zwar AV aber Datenbank ~2 Jahre alt und Uralt-Router.
> Das ist das was ich zu 80% sehe wenn ich mal zu "Ich habe da ein kleines Computer-Problem" gerufen werde.
> (was aber [komischerweise?] nicht 100% heist das der Rechner voller Viren & Co. ist)


 
"komisch" ist daran, je nach Nutzer gar nichts. Wer den einen soliden Browser nutzt, riskante aktive Inhalte blockt (bei alten Rechnern schon aus Performance-Gründen eine gute Idee), sich ohnehin auf relativ sichere Seiten beschränkt und vor allem das Hirn einschaltet, wenn er Mails bekommt, der ist auch relativ sicher. Bei mir haben es, in mittlerweile 13 Jahren ohne Dauer-Scan, aber mit Flatrate, exakt zwei Viren geschafft, sich zu installieren (oder alle anderen waren so gut, das nachträgliche Scans sie nicht aufspüren können. In dem Fall ist aber auch unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Live-Schutz sie erwischt hätte - sie News.). Und einer davon unmittelbar nach einer Reparaturinstallation, als kein Scanner hätte helfen können.
Und "alte Router" sind übrigens gar kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil. Vor 5-10 Jahren gab es am oberen Ende der Consumer-Sparte/unteren Ende der SoHo-Sparte durchaus Geräte mit aktiven Gegenmaßnahmen. Wären zwar mangels Updates heute auch relativ stumpfe Waffen - aber immer noch besser, als heute Consumergeräte, die so etwas gar nicht mehr bieten bzw. heutige SoHo-Geräte im Consumereinsatz, die die Heuristik in externe Abos auslagern, die privat eh niemand bezahlen würde.


@topic:
Was mir wirklich zu denken gibt ist, dass er Recht haben könnte. Der Trend auf Seiten der Angreifer geht eindeutig zu gezielten Angriffen auf einzelne Unternehmen, gegen die universelle Scanner nur bedingt eine Chance haben. Und die Firmen setzen dementsprechend zunehmend auf aktive Systeme gegen Eindringlinge. Die Gefahr für Unternehmen geht heute nicht mehr von Viren aus, mit denen Scriptkiddies Chaos anrichten wollen, sondern von speziell lancierten Schadcode, der die Geschäftsgeheimnisse ausspähen soll.
Derartiger aktiver Schutz ist für einzelne Privatnutzer aber viel zu aufwendig und teuer. D.h. wir könnten mittelfristig mit einer Zweiklassengesellschaft darstehen, in der wirkungsvoller Schutz nur für Unternehmen zu haben ist, während die Scanner für Privatnutzer mangels Synergieeffekten immer schwächer werden. Die hochwertigen Tools der Angreifer werden dagegen weiterhin nach kurzer erfolgreicher kriminell-kommerzieller Nutzung in die Hände der Chaoten gelangen


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



13loo17fight3r schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen PC jetzt rund 2 1/2 Jahre und hatte nie eine Firewall oder ein Anti Viren Programm drauf. Habe letzten Monat mal nach einander Checks mit 3 Programmen durchlaufen lassen und zusätzlich nen Malware Check inklusiver kompleter Analyse etc.
> Das einzige was gefunden wurde war ein alter Keks.
> 
> Wer sich ein bisschen auskennt, sich mit dem Thema ein bisschen auseinander setzt und drauf achtet das er keine "esjgnskje.exe" runterläd wenn er ein Bild haben möchte, dann sollte das eig ausreichen. Abgesehend avon hab ich kein Bock das meine CPU ständig zu 20% oder mehr ausgelastet wird weil sich mein Repo oder Dropbox Ordner verändert hat


 
Und bei einer Phishing Attacke hätte der Angreifer unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten , weil kein Schutz vorliegt. Und dein PC  kann auch schnell zu einen Teil eines Botnetzes  werden.Heutzutage ist wirklich alles möglich. Und da reicht schon ein einfacher Besuch auf einer vermeintlich sicheren Seite.


----------



## Arino (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Seit Windows 7 setze i ch nur noch auf den Hauseigenen Defender, bisher hat das super hingehauen. 
Wer natürlich permanent auf irgendwelchen Hackseiten oder unbedingt nackte Haut sehen will und sich dann auch nicht richtig schützt ist selber Schuld. 
Das sind dann aber eh diese Leute die sich schon von Haus aus die IE AddOn-Leisten installieren.

Das einzige was es je auf meinen Rechner geschafft hat war damals der MS Blaster. (Zu XP Zeiten)


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Also, wenn ich hier die ganzen Kommentare lese weiss ich, warum Hacker so viele PCs für Botnetze oder als Spamschleuder missbrauchen können. 

Bloß ja nicht einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, und erst recht kein bisschen CPU-Leistung oder auch nur einen Cent für sicheren Virenschutz verschwenden...


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Hirn einschalten


Du schaltest dein Hirn nur ein, wenn du es brauchst?
Woher weist du das VORHER, wenn dein Hirn nicht arbeitet?


----------



## latinoramon (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich hier die ganzen Kommentare lese weiss ich, warum Hacker so viele PCs für Botnetze oder als Spamschleuder missbrauchen können.


 das ist ja nicht mal das schlimme, schlimmer ist das besser wisser gehabe 
auch wenn wenn man versucht zu helfen weil man eben sich in den Bereichen auskennt.
Aber du hast es auf den Punkt "hier" gebracht, mit sicherheit sehen das zu 80% der user nämlich anders....


----------



## Torsley (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

hmm. ich hab es irgendwann aufgegeben norton zu benutzen weil es immer die systeme kaputt gemacht hat. ob nun geschwindigkeits technisch oder anders. keine ahnung ob sich das ich den letzten jahren gebessert hat. aber ne zeitlang hab ich bei freunden und verwanten mehr probleme durch norton beseitigt als irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Es ist ja tatsächlich wie ruyven auch schon sagt, dass man mit dem Hirn, einem aktuellen Browser und ähnlichen kostenlosen Kleinigkeiten schon weit über 90% der Gefahren abwenden kann. Von daher kann ich die Leute schon nachvollziehen die sagen "brauch ich alles nicht".

Das problem ist dass es durchaus Angriffe gibt (wie 2012 hier gesehen) die durch diese "Schutzmaßnahmen" durch kommen und nur von einer guten Sicherheitssoftware verhindert werden (auch wenn NoScript speziell den Fall bei uns schon erledigt hätte weild er Schadcode aus einem kompromittierten Werbebanner kam).

Das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er möchte aber ehrlich, wenn Kaspersky was ich im Moment verwende für die 20€ im Jahr es auch nur ein mal verhindert dass ich wegen (möglicher) Schadsoftware meinen Rechner mal wieder komplett neu aufsetzen muss hats sich für mich schon mehrfach gelohnt - denn auch wenn man alles wichtige in Backups hat ist es einfach extrem nervig.

Für billige Office-PCs auf denen auch kaum was wichtiges drauf ist ist das ja nicht nötig aber ich halte es schon für sinnvoll wenn man sehr viele Daten auf dem PC hat und/oder alleine schon die Hardware mehrere 1000€ kostet nicht an den 20€ für ein gescheites AV-Programm zu sparen.


----------



## hanfi104 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich hier die ganzen Kommentare lese weiss ich, warum Hacker so viele PCs für Botnetze oder als Spamschleuder missbrauchen können.
> 
> Bloß ja nicht einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, und erst recht kein bisschen CPU-Leistung oder auch nur einen Cent für sicheren Virenschutz verschwenden...


 Die paar hier sind doch noch die guten Schlechten, gibt ja noch haufenweise Leute ohne Scanner + handeln ohne Denken. Die die auch trjnr.exe anklicken würden und sich wundern warum der PC so lahm ist

Wer ein originales Windoof hat kann sich ja immer MS Essentials runterladen.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Wobei gerade die "Office-PCs" meist sensiblere/wertvollere Daten enthalten als die reinen Gamer-PCs....


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die paar hier sind doch noch die guten Schlechten, gibt ja noch haufenweise Leute ohne Scanner + handeln ohne Denken. Die die auch trjnr.exe anklicken würden und sich wundern warum der PC so lahm ist


 ... und dann noch per USB-Stick "mal eben" einen Text an nem öffentlichen Rechner ausdrucken oder ähnliches - schon wird´s verteilt.

Habe am WE auch im Internetcafe um die Ecke Bescheid gesagt, dass sie ihre Rechner updaten sollten (haben noch XP) - wobei ich da direkt mit Firefox Portable und Addon´s im Netz war. Den Stick habe ich zu Hause auch direkt gescannt. Nicht 100% aber doch sehr sicher, wie ich finde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist ja tatsächlich wie ruyven auch schon sagt, dass man mit dem Hirn, einem aktuellen Browser und ähnlichen kostenlosen Kleinigkeiten schon weit über 90% der Gefahren abwenden kann. Von daher kann ich die Leute schon nachvollziehen die sagen "brauch ich alles nicht".



Kann man so sehen. Was nützt einem das heimische Bollwerk wenn die Daten bei xy verloren gegangen werden oder man nur allzu gern bereit ist auf irgendwelche Fake Seiten seine Daten abgleicht. Mittel und Wege gäbe es genug


----------



## MOD6699 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Benutze die Windows Firewall, Avira, search and destroy, Noscript und Adblocker und mache alles am PC. Onlinebanking, PayPal inkl. 

Hatte noch nie Probleme


----------



## X1K (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Finde ich schon gewagt:
> 
> Nur, weil man selbst grottige Produkte am Start hat (die sich natürlich schlecht verkaufen), gleich die ganze Branche für tot erklären...
> 
> ...



Ich benutze jetzt seit 2008 NIS und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Jedes Jahr hat Norton eine Schippe draufgepackt. Die Performance ist sehr gut, das Menü und die Ansagen klar und deutlich, die Hilfefunktion sehr ausführlich. Persönlich habe keinerlei Probleme mit NIS und auch auf allen PCs von meinen Freunden installiert und dort ist auch jeder zufrieden. Sogar die mit Hardware > 7 Jahre.

Ich gehe mal davon aus Du hast Norton so <2005 benutzt, aber seither hat sich einiges getan. Einfach mal probieren, die 60 Tage Testversion kostet nichts und kann danach per Upgrade günstig sogar auf ein Jahr gemacht werden - bei gefallen versteht sich.

Seit man über's Internet alles mögliche einkauft und mehr oder weniger Daten "preis gibt" ist für mich eine Security Suite pflicht.
Aber ich stimme vielen bei, dass trotz allem ein bisschen "Verstand" bzw. gesunde Skepsis beim Surfen & Co. notwendig sind.

PS: Eben ein Jahr NIS 2014 gekauft für knappe 9€.


----------



## Elloco (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... dass man mit dem Hirn, einem aktuellen Browser und ähnlichen kostenlosen Kleinigkeiten schon weit über 90% der Gefahren abwenden kann. Von daher kann ich die Leute schon nachvollziehen die sagen "brauch ich alles nicht".


Du glaubst nicht wie oft Leute zu mir kommen mit ihren verseuchten Dingern und sich wundern, dass diese auf einmal bocken. Dann heißt es immer alles neu machen und mit der Warnung, dass wenn sie Schutzlos Online gehen zu mir nicht mehr kommen brauchen.


cuban13581 schrieb:


> Dabei solltest du aber erwähnen , dass es den  Noscript nur für den Firefox gibt und man wirklich jede Seite  individuell bearbeiten muss , damit die Seite endlich funktioniert. Und  dass kann auf manchen Seiten ganz schön lange dauern.  Seit dem habe ich  Noscript wieder deinstalliert.


Hat mich schon paar mal vor "cross site scripting" gerettet. 


13loo17fight3r schrieb:


> ...Abgesehend avon hab ich kein Bock das meine CPU ständig zu 20% oder  mehr ausgelastet wird weil sich mein Repo oder Dropbox Ordner verändert  hat


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wie manche ihre Rechner ungeschützt lassen können. Ich meine ja sie schützen nicht vor allem aber manches können sie abwehren. Zum Thema "Ich habe keine Problem mit Viren ohne AV" woher wollt ihr das wissen die heutigen Trojaner sind häufig so programmiert das sie keine große Last verursachen und im Hintergrund Schaden anrichten


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Elloco schrieb:


> Hat mich schon paar mal vor "cross site scripting" gerettet.


 
Na dann.... Mir ist persönlich der Aufwand viel zu groß , da ich jede Seite erst freischalten muss. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Hauptseiten , die ich täglich benutze. Zumal mein GMX Postfach auch nicht mehr richtig funktionierte , obwohl ich alle Scripte freigegeben hatte. Ich verlasse mich da auf mein Antivirusprogramm(Bitdefender) Mit den Restrisiko muss ich dann wohl leben. Und außerdem benutze ich Google Chrome . Und das Addon"Notscripts" ist meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlimmer(instabil).

Und außerdem scannt Bitdefender alle Seiten schon im Voraus und bestätigt das mit einem Häkchen oder Kreuzchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist ja tatsächlich wie ruyven auch schon sagt, dass man mit dem Hirn, einem aktuellen Browser und ähnlichen kostenlosen Kleinigkeiten schon weit über 90% der Gefahren abwenden kann. Von daher kann ich die Leute schon nachvollziehen die sagen "brauch ich alles nicht".
> 
> Das problem ist dass es durchaus Angriffe gibt (wie 2012 hier gesehen) die durch diese "Schutzmaßnahmen" durch kommen und nur von einer guten Sicherheitssoftware verhindert werden (auch wenn NoScript speziell den Fall bei uns schon erledigt hätte weild er Schadcode aus einem kompromittierten Werbebanner kam).


 
Die 2012er Attacke hatte iirc bei einigen Leuten mit Virenscanner Erfolg - bei mir ohne Virenscanner endete sie in einer Fehlermeldung des Virus, der sich offensichtlich nicht installieren konnte 
(seitdem lasse ich Plug-Ins aber auch erst auf ausdrückliche Bestätigung laufen - was bei Leuten, die mehr als 2 Browser kennen, übrigens auch ohne problematische Noscript geht  )
Es sind eben keine "sicheren Virenscanner" und keine "Sicherheits-Software". Es sind Programme, die versuchen, Viren zu erkennen - aber eben gerade bei den neuesten und problematischsten Schädlingen immer wieder auch scheitern. Wer, wie scheinbar viele hier, glaubt, dass die Installation so eines Programmes für Sicherheit sorgt, der ist sehr gefährlich unterwegs. Es gibt jede Menge DAUs, die glauben, dass ihnen auf ihrem Bot nichts passieren kann, weil da ja Software XYZ läuft. Scanner sind ein kleines Teilchen im großen Konzept "Sicherheit" und man kann über das weglassen sicherlich diskutieren - aber man sollte sich mit Vorurteilen über die Resultate hüten.
Ich kenne (habe  ) Rechner, die mit Win98 online gehen (logischerweise ohne Scanner, weil es keine aktuellen gibt), und die frei von jeglichen Virenanzeichen sind (letzter Scan der Platten an einem moderneren System ist zugegebenermaßen schon länger her - aber bei einem 600 MHz System würde zusätzliche Systemlast durch Schadsoftware sofort auffallen, selbst wenn irgend ein Virus noch das passende Rootkit dabei hat, um sich vor dem Taskmanager zu verstecken)

Und um damit mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren: Genau diese Situation beschreibt der Vize. Es gibt keine präventive Sicherheit mehr. Es gibt nur noch die Möglichkeit, Schaden zu begrenzen und Eindringlinge schnellstmöglich zu bekämpfen.


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die 2012er Attacke hatte iirc bei einigen Leuten mit Virenscanner Erfolg - bei mir ohne Virenscanner endete sie in einer Fehlermeldung des Virus, der sich offensichtlich nicht installieren konnte
> (seitdem lasse ich Plug-Ins aber auch erst auf ausdrückliche Bestätigung laufen - was bei Leuten, die mehr als 2 Browser kennen, übrigens auch ohne problematische Noscript geht  )
> Es sind eben keine "sicheren Virenscanner" und keine "Sicherheits-Software". Es sind Programme, die versuchen, Viren zu erkennen - aber eben gerade bei den neuesten und problematischsten Schädlingen immer wieder auch scheitern. Wer, wie scheinbar viele hier, glaubt, dass die Installation so eines Programmes für Sicherheit sorgt, der ist sehr gefährlich unterwegs. Es gibt jede Menge DAUs, die glauben, dass ihnen auf ihrem Bot nichts passieren kann, weil da ja Software XYZ läuft. Scanner sind ein kleines Teilchen im großen Konzept "Sicherheit" und man kann über das weglassen sicherlich diskutieren - aber man sollte sich mit Vorurteilen über die Resultate hüten.
> Ich kenne (habe  ) Rechner, die mit Win98 online gehen (logischerweise ohne Scanner, weil es keine aktuellen gibt), und die frei von jeglichen Virenanzeichen sind (letzter Scan der Platten an einem moderneren System ist zugegebenermaßen schon länger her - aber bei einem 600 MHz System würde zusätzliche Systemlast durch Schadsoftware sofort auffallen, selbst wenn irgend ein Virus noch das passende Rootkit dabei hat, um sich vor dem Taskmanager zu verstecken)
> ...


 

Ist Antivirensoftware eigentlich nutzlos? | ITespresso.deITespresso.de

Er beschreibt es sehr gut , wie ich finde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Was beschreibt er denn?
Das selbst seine eigene Software gegen gezielte und/oder neue Angriffe nichts besseres zu bieten hat, als zwei Heuristik-Ansätze:
1. und 6. greift Leute bzw. deren Argumente an, die sein Produkt kritisieren. Berechtigte Verteidigung, sagt aber gar nichts über die Software, nur über andere Personen bzw. deren Argumente
3. und 4. sagen, was auch nicht funktioniert
5. und 7. sind ein Eingeständnis, dass es eben keinen zuverlässigen Schutz gibt
2. ist imho reines Werbegefasel. Sie haben Webseitenlisten und checken die "Reputation"? Toll. Ich hoffe, PCGH.de stand auf der Blacklist, als hier Viren via Werbung verbreitet wurden  . Sie scannen den HTTP-Verkehr? Das kann eine Firewall im Router wesentlich besser und vor allem kann sie das, bevor er überhaupt in Kontakt mit dem System kommt (was nicht heißt, dass so ein Ansatz für mobile Rechner nicht hilfreich sein kann). Sie scannen RAM und Dateien? Dafür muss keine Anti-Virensoftware permanent laufen. Das ist eben nicht ein Schutz-, sondern eine Kontrollmaßnahme. Das einzige, was hier wirklich ein Schutzmechanismus gegen gefährliche Angriffe bietet, ist Sandboxing. Aber konsequentes Sandboxing muss entweder das Betriebssystem betreiben (jedes Program ist immer isoliert) oder es muss es jede einezelne Software einzeln vor ihrer Nutzung testen. Vor jedem Start, wenn man wirklich sicher gehen will. Diesen ernormen Performanceverlust bieten die Endkunden-Suiten nicht einmal optional an.

Das einzige, was von diesem langen Artikel als Sicherheitsgewinn gegen kompetente Angreifer bleibt, ist die ominöse Heuristik. Diese sorgt aber nicht für 100%igen Schutz - und sie ist vor allem genau das, was Symantec beschrieben hat:
Ein Verfahren, um erfolgreiche Infektionen zu erkennen und zu bekämpfen, bevor Schlimmeres passiert. Aber den undurchdringlichen Schutzwall, hinter dem sich hier viele wähnen, den gibt es einfach nicht. Auch nicht in diesem Artikel.


----------



## PCTom (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Bei den Breitbandnetzen und leistungsfähigen Rechnern heutzutage .... ich denke das ein Großteil der User die hier zu diesem Thema posten mit Schadsoftware infiziert sind ohne das Sie es merken, wie auch die frißt keine Leistung und meldet sich nicht  Es gibt soviel Software die permanent auf das Internet zugreift Lücken hat über die angegriffen werden kann da dürfte so gut wie niemand hier einen Überblick darüber haben. 
Es gibt so viele mobile und stationäre Endgeräte die Permanent Online sind mit lückenhafter Software, das sich für Angreifer nicht die Frage stellt ob sie einen Angriff ( Schadsoftware ) ermöglichen können sondern Sie bald mit der Masse an Angeboten überfordert sind.


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was beschreibt er denn?
> Das selbst seine eigene Software gegen gezielte und/oder neue Angriffe nichts besseres zu bieten hat, als zwei Heuristik-Ansätze:
> 1. und 6. greift Leute bzw. deren Argumente an, die sein Produkt kritisieren. Berechtigte Verteidigung, sagt aber gar nichts über die Software, nur über andere Personen bzw. deren Argumente
> 3. und 4. sagen, was auch nicht funktioniert
> ...


 
Natürlich bieten Antivirusprogramme nicht den ultimativen 100% Schutz! Aber den Eindruck zu erwecken , dass ohne ein Antivirusprogramm  sich ein Virus erst gar nicht einnistet(wie in deinem Beispiel unten) , finde ich persönlich ein wenig übertrieben. Denn z.b auf Seiten wie Malwareblacklist oder auch der  Malware Doctor auf Youtube kann man sehr wohl sehen , dass Antivirusprogramme auch fähig sind , viele Schädlinge zu blocken. Und ich habe ein paar Tests gemacht auf einer virtuellen Maschine , wo eine Datei durchgefallen ist, aber anhand der Heuristik des Programms wieder entfernt worden ist.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Im Umkehrschluss: Nur weil "die Bösen" theoretisch bei ausreichend Zeit und Mitteleinsatz überall einbrechen, eindringen und alles Knacken können soll man seine Türen nicht mehr abschließen, keine Verschlüsselung verwenden, keine Passwörter nutzen und auch keine Antivirenprogramme verwenden?

Teste das mal einen Tag in aller Konsequenz aus... Auto mit laufenden Motor offen stehen lassen. Die Haustüren weit geöffnet und mit Hinweisschildern versehen wo die Wertsachen liegen ....

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl wie immer irgendwo dazwischen. Es gibt keinen totalen Schutz, aber ich muss den böswilligen auch nicht gerade Tür und Scheune öffnen und Einladungskarten an Skriptkiddies verschicken.


----------



## DBGTKING (6. Mai 2014)

also ich lese da immer mal wieder von NoScript ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus,muss man da echt jede Seite einzeln einstellen? Habe das für opera ebenfalls gefunden und installiert,jedoch sind da so viele einstellungen und Ports keien ahnung also wie ich was einstelle müsste.Bringt das Programm überhaupt was wenn ich das auf standard einstellungen lasse?
Und das adblock wenn ich das bei Opera auf installieren klicke passiert ja garnichts,habe Opera 12.16 ist das etwa zu alt dafür?

Und ich hatte auch mal einen verschlüsselungs Trojaner,da hat Anti Avira kostenlos nichts geholfen.In der hinsicht nach bringen da kostenlose Anti VIren Programme ja garnichts mehr.Und ich benutze selber Norten Antie Viren Programm,der hat ein paar meiner coolen daten einfach gelöscht,das hat mir sehr geägert,machen das die andere Anti Viren Programme etwa auch so?



Icedaft schrieb:


> Teste das mal einen Tag in aller Konsequenz aus... Auto mit laufenden Motor offen stehen lassen. Die Haustüren weit geöffnet und mit Hinweisschildern versehen wo die Wertsachen liegen ....


 
Ja da habe ich und meine Eltern ausversehen mal vergessen die Gaarage zu zu machen.mein Vater war hinter der Garage gewesen,hat Unkrat gejätet.Da kam Plötzlich von drüben ein Mann her wollte anscheinend die Garage anschauen,also meine Mutter raus kam.Daraufhin fragte der Mann ob wir unser Auto verkaufen möchten,so ein blötsinn der wollte die Garage ausrauben.Seidem machen wir die immer zu,ist wohl sichere sie zu zu lassen.Bei uns treiben sich ja auch in letzter Zeit merkwürdige Typen rum und beim Nachbarn gegenüber wurde in Letzter Zeit eingebrochen sehr gefährlich heutztage da gebe ich dir recht.Das kann man also auch in der Realität übertrage.Auch da kann man sich niergendswo sicher sein.Man kann immer ausgeraubt werden,jedoch ist es wohl besser ein Spry zur sicherheit dabei zu haben.


----------



## Pauli (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Mal so in den Raum gefragt: Welche Software ist denn momentan zu empfehlen? Habe momentan noch Avira Antivir free aber das nervt mich sehr. 

Preis egal, Qualität und Performance sollte stimmen. Kaspersky? (Chip test #1)


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Pauli schrieb:


> Mal so in den Raum gefragt: Welche Software ist denn momentan zu empfehlen? Habe momentan noch Avira Antivir free aber das nervt mich sehr.
> 
> Preis egal, Qualität und Performance sollte stimmen. Kaspersky? (Chip test #1)


 
Bitdefender Internet Security 1 PC USER Vollversion GreenIT 2013 2014 1 JAHR ML | eBay

Vorher aber testen. Bitdefender Internet Security 2014 - Download - COMPUTER BILD 

Die Performance  ist top! (siehe av-test.de)


----------



## Namaker (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Wer Antivirenprogramme kauft, kauft Schlangenöl: Tut so, als würde es etwas positives bringen, im Endeffekt ist man aber damit im Nachteil.


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Namaker schrieb:


> Wer Antivirenprogramme kauft, kauft Schlangenöl: Tut so, als würde es etwas positives bringen, im Endeffekt ist man aber damit im Nachteil.


 
AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Win XP, 7 & 8.1: Internet-Security-Suiten für 6 Monate im Dauertest


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Wer übertreibt hier, av-test.org oder diese Firma, oder liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## cuban13581 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6409142 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer übertreibt hier, av-test.org oder diese Firma, oder liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte


 
Symantec erklärt Zeitalter des Antivirenschutzes für beendet - WSJ.de

Lese selbst und bilde dir ein Urteil. Hier wird ja im speziellen nur auf Symantec eingegangen. Die Wahrheit wird wohl irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Pauli schrieb:


> Mal so in den Raum gefragt: Welche Software ist denn momentan zu empfehlen? Habe momentan noch Avira Antivir free aber das nervt mich sehr.
> 
> Preis egal, Qualität und Performance sollte stimmen. Kaspersky? (Chip test #1)


 
Computer schützen: 25 Virenscanner im Vergleich - CHIP

Kaspersky & Bitdefender sind ganz oben. ^^

Ich persönlich komm mit Kaspersky am Besten klar. 
Probier es einfach mal kostenfrei aus. 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Kaspersky-Internet-Security-2014_19513695.html

Lizenzkey:
KASPERSKY INTERNET SECURITY 2014 / 1 PC USER / AUCH FÜR 2013 GÜLTIG | eBay


----------



## Cett (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Meiner Meinung nach hat er recht. Selbst ich als erfahrener Nutzer habe seit Jahren keine Verwendung mehr für Antivir Programme. Mein System läuft rund und solange man sich nicht in bestimmten Regionen im Internet aufhält, sehe ich keinen Bedarf mehr für solche Programme.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Cett schrieb:


> solange man sich nicht in bestimmten Regionen im Internet aufhält, sehe ich keinen Bedarf mehr für solche Programme.


 Dann darfst du dich aber au PCGH auch nicht aufhalten ^^


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Cett schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat er recht. Selbst ich als erfahrener Nutzer habe seit Jahren keine Verwendung mehr für Antivir Programme. Mein System läuft rund und solange man sich nicht in bestimmten Regionen im Internet aufhält, sehe ich keinen Bedarf mehr für solche Programme.


 
Allein der Unsinn, der hier im Forum ständig verzapft wird, ist ja schon hochinfektiös.

Also ohne Virenscanner ist das grober Unfug ...äh grobe Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Man nutzt ein AV-Programm nicht um 100% sicher zu sein. Man vermindert dadurch nur das Risiko sich etwas einzufangen. Genauso ist es mit den Helmen beim Militär oder im Handwerk. Ein Helm bringt keiner Person etwas, wenn ihr ein Stahlträger auf den Kopf fliegt und genauso wenig schützt ein Helm 100% bei einem Kopftreffer bzw. eine Schusssichere Weste gegen ein Durchschuss.

Kein AV-Programm kann einen 100% Schutz gewähren. Aber um das Risiko zu minimieren zahl ich gerne die paar € im Jahr und bin in Verbindung mit der Brain.exe relativ gut geschützt.

Aber die "Viren-Branche" hat sich in den letzten Jahren stark geändert. Mittlerweile stecken mehr Trojaner, AdWare usw. in den Software-Downloader bekannter Online Plattformen, als man vor 5 Jahren auf russischen Key-Gen Seiten gefunden hat. Es wird nie ein System geben, dass 100% sicher ist. Aber die Branche hat mittlerweile herausgefunden wie sie mittels Schadsoftware an Geld kommt.


Es kommt auch relativ häufig vor, dass ich bei bekannten oder Freunden hin und wieder mal den PC anschauen soll ... da er immer langsamer wird und immer Werbung kommt....
Alleine wenn ich dann mal den Browser öffne, weiss ich warum bei einigen Leuten selbst das beste Anti-Viren-Programm nutzlos ist ... weil das Problem nicht aus 0 und 1 besteht


----------



## darthbomber (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Ich für meinen Teil hab lieber nen Virenscanner als Fallback-Ebene installiert. Irgendwie is mir wohler dabei und die Dinger fressen doch kein Brot.



DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Es kommt auch relativ häufig vor, dass ich bei bekannten oder Freunden hin und wieder mal den PC anschauen soll ... da er immer langsamer wird und immer Werbung kommt....
> Alleine wenn ich dann mal den Browser öffne, weiss ich warum bei einigen Leuten selbst das beste Anti-Viren-Programm nutzlos ist ... weil sich das Problem nicht aus 0 und 1 besteht


Da habsch och sonen Spezialisten, der alle 2-3 Monate angerannt kam, weil sein Laptop wieder bescheiden lief. (Irgendwann hat man dann aber och keen Bock mehr auf sowas.) Ansonsten is da im Freundeskreis vll. alle 1-2 Jahre mal handanlegen angesagt, da die Leute sich an die paar wenigen Ratschläge meinerseits halten. Virusbefall kam auch schonma vor, stellt aber den Ausnahmefall dar.


----------



## D0pefish (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

pfff, Böllerwerferei im Hühnerstall
Früher hat ein Antivirusprogramm noch Viren gesucht. Heute analysieren sie das Nutzerverhalten, schieben ihre Analysen in die Cloud und schießen auf alles was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist, bieten aber selber genug Angriffsfläche für echte Viren. Antivirus ist ein Fall für den Doktor aber auf keinen Fall tot.  Schadensbegrenzung? Seit wann setzt ein AV-Programm Systeme auf? Unschuldige ohne Verhandlung in die Quarantäne stecken, PC's ausbremsen, Nutzer mit 10 nach Netzzugang lächzenden Hintergrunddiensten Sicherhait vorgaukeln und Werbung einschieben, ja das können sie mittlerweile fast alle. Gema weg ey!


----------



## Kuschluk (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Also mit Avira kam das zeug immer bis auf den Rechner.


=> Warum mich die leute also für meine Werbefreie und Performantere MSE lösung so kritisieren kann ich nicht verstehn.

Wie gesagt auf den wichtigen Rechnern wird nichtmal gesurft. Spam nicht geöffnet und wenn doch ... tja wenn doch kann man wenn man sicher sein will doch nur mit ner Boot CD anrücken und das System scannen / im falle eines Fundes neu Aufsetzten. Die wichtigen Sachen liegen aufm NAS und das wird wöchentlich durch die Synology App durchsucht (einfach weils dabei war und schaden tuts sicher nich). 

Ich hatte 5 Jahre Kaspersky im Einsatz (mit dem ich im übrigen weniger infektionen hatte im Virusfall als mit AVIRA (da kam das zeug immer durch und wurde dann direkt gefunden)). Da auf den Betreffenden Rechnern aber nie etwas auftrat hab ich seit neueren einfach die billig lösung drauf (läuft jetzt auch schon 1,3 jahre). 


Die leute die zu bezahlsoftware raten befriedigen zu 90% ihr Gewissen damit. Die Testergebnisse sind milde gesagt alle Beschissen. Solange nicht 99% abgefangen werden ist es doch völlig egal ob das Tool nun 30 € oder nichts gekostet hat. 

Zumindest bei meinen 10 PCs kam es wenn überhaupt mal auf den Privatrechnern zum Virusfall (irgendwelche Minecraft sachen runtergeladen bei adfly) und das war dann 1 einziger Virus. Was nützt mir da eine Warscheinlichkeit ?

Hab noch versucht den BKA Trojaner zu beseitigen (ging nichtmal mehr abgesicherter Modus und Taskmanager sowie desktopsymbole waren gesperrt). Per Anleitung und Console dann die Rechte neu vergeben und alles wieder hingebastelt um festzustellen dass auch die Winupdates nicht mehr einwandfrei gingen => zum entschluss gekommen dass ein Format C weniger zeitaufwendig und sicherer ist.

=> ich halte seit dem nichts mehr von Reparaturversuchen (weil man meist den Schaden gar nicht ganz warnimmt).

Damals hatte ich Avira auf meinem Laptop. 

In meinen Augen ists egal welcher Virenschutz drauf ist solange man verantwortungsbewusst surft und überhaupt einen installiert hat (damit MAINSTREAM Viren gefunden werden).

Speckfilme und andere Dinge sollte man mit einem Windows Rechner einfach meiden XD


----------



## hbf878 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Seitdem ich auf allen meinen Rechnern Java im Browser deaktiviert habe, habe ich keine (gescheiterten / erfolgreichen) Infektionsversuche mehr gehabt. Kann ich jedem empfehlen 
Das Virus damals auf PCGH kam meines Wissens auch über Java auf den Rechner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> also ich lese da immer mal wieder von NoScript ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus,muss man da echt jede Seite einzeln einstellen? Habe das für opera ebenfalls gefunden und installiert,jedoch sind da so viele einstellungen und Ports keien ahnung also wie ich was einstelle müsste.Bringt das Programm überhaupt was wenn ich das auf standard einstellungen lasse?
> Und das adblock wenn ich das bei Opera auf installieren klicke passiert ja garnichts,habe Opera 12.16 ist das etwa zu alt dafür?


 
Das echte Opera hat eine eigene Engine, für die es relativ wenig Plug-Ins gibt. "XYZ für Opera" ist in aller Regel für Opera Next (15 und höher), eine Google-Chrome-Variante. (Auch als Chrapera/Chropera bekannt und ohne alles, was Opera groß und toll gemacht hat) Fürs echte gibt es afaik kein Adblock. Aber die eigentliche Blocker-Funktionalität bietet der integrierte Inhaltsfilter genauso und afaik gibt es auch Widgets, die die Filterliste automatisch aktualisieren, wie es bei Adblock-Nutzern typischerweise der Fall ist. (genaueres weiß ich nicht, ich blocke Werbung selbst)
Wichtiger ist aber in der Tat die Deaktivierung von Scripten. Werbeblocker können nur vor Content auf Servern schützen, die als Malware-Schleuder bekannt sind - ähnlich wie Virenscanner nur vor bekannten Angriffen wirklich schützen. Alles, was neu oder kreativ ist, wird schlicht nicht erkannt. Noscript dagegen verhindert, dass überhaupt ausführbarer Code gestartet wird, der komplexere Angriffe ausführen kann. Eine ähnliche Funktion hast du in Opera aber schon integriert: "Plug-Ins automatisch ausführen" deaktivieren. Statt Flash und Java gibts dann einfach ein Symbol - erst nach einem Klick startet etwas. Ist nicht immer ganz komfortabel (man kann aber, wie bei allen Opera internen Funktionen, auch für einzelne Seiten abweichende Einstellungen festlegen) und einige wenige Seiten funktionieren nicht, wenn das Plug-In nicht zusammen mit der Seite geladen wird - aber im großen und ganzen ist man so deutlich sicherer unterwegs, weil man selbst entscheidet, was startet (und so vor allem verhindert, dass irgend etwas verstecktes gestartet werden kann)
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Keine Flashwerbung, kaum Overlays 

Vor Angriffen, die auf Sicherheitslücken in der Render-Engine selbst ausgehen, ist man bei Opera classic dagegen sowieso sehr sicher. Zum einen sind die im Vergleich zu Flash/Java/ActiveX-Exploits sehr selten, zum anderen hat Opera classic/die Presto-Rendering-Engine einen Anteil von afaik <1% am x86-Internetverkehr. Da macht sich niemand die Mühe, gezielt nach etwaigen Lücken zu suchen, die er ausnutzen könnte
(Opera mobile hält die Gesamtzugriffe höher und macht Presto zu einem etwas attraktiveren Ziel - aber Android-ARM-Viren laufen auf Windows eh nicht  )


P.S.:
Vor ein paar Wochen kam 12.17 raus, mit geschlossener Heartbleed-Lücke und ein paar weiteren Sicherheitsupdates. Installation empfohlen, neue Nachteile haben die Entwickler nicht eingebaut.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Heute fokussiert man sich auf die Schadensbegrenzung nach Angriffen und nicht auf Prävention"
> 
> Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass Antivirensoftware und ähnliches "tot" ist, das liegt daran, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der Leute da draußen zu dämlich ist sie zu benutzen oder generell im Netz ihr Hirn einzuschalten...


 
Jop. Meistens können Anti-Viren Scanner da auch nicht mehr viel reissen. Als ''NOH'' User ist es Heutzutage nicht mehr ratsam sich an einen Pc zu setzen und dann ins Internet zu gehen 
Kenn ich nur zu gut. War ja früher selbst so doof 

Edit: Die Frage welcher Virenscanner nun am besten ist, lässt sich nicht so einfach beantworten. Oft spielen eigene Erfahrungen eine Rolle bei der Wahl des Scanners.

NOH = Nur ohne Hirn ins Internet


----------



## cuban13581 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Bitdefender: "Antivirensoftware ist tot" ist nicht völlig unwahr - Golem.de

Und wieder einmal die Bestätigung , dass Antivirensoftware nicht 100% Schutz bietet , aber man auch ohne ihn , sich vermeidbaren Gefahren aussetzt.


----------



## Young (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Also ich habe schon immer Antivirus und hatte nie ein schädlichen Virus. Kollegen denen ich das Programm empfohlen habe haben auf einmal 50000 Viren


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Bitdefender: "Antivirensoftware ist tot" ist nicht völlig unwahr - Golem.de
> 
> Und wieder einmal die Bestätigung , dass Antivirensoftware nicht 100% Schutz bietet , aber man auch ohne ihn , sich vermeidbaren Gefahren aussetzt.



Der Mann von Bitdefender umschreibt es recht gut. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das echte Opera hat eine eigene Engine, für die es relativ wenig Plug-Ins gibt. "XYZ für Opera" ist in aller Regel für Opera Next (15 und höher), eine Google-Chrome-Variante. (Auch als Chrapera/Chropera bekannt und ohne alles, was Opera groß und toll gemacht hat) Fürs echte gibt es afaik kein Adblock.


 
Bei mir läuft (wenn ich Opera nutze) https://addons.opera.com/de/extensions/details/opera-adblock/?display=en auf 12.17.


----------



## DBGTKING (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

merkwürdig heute ging das hinzufügen auf einmal.Dabei habe ich No-Scipt im moment aber deaktiviert gehabt,weil ich manche Seiten wo Flash Video angucken wollte nicht mehr funktionierten.Gibt es denn ne Alternative zu No-Scipt,damit ich keine so großen Probleme mehr auf diesen seiten habe.das immer aus und ein schalten kann ja nicht Sinn und Zweck sein,dann macht dieses Addon ja auch keinen Sinn mehr oder?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

Vielleicht habe ich da was falsch verstanden und und daher eine komische frage, aber bezieht sich diese aussage eigentlich auf alle zurzeit erhältlichen Versionen für Privatanwender, also auch die Internet Security Versionen oder nur Antivirus Versionen ?


----------



## DBGTKING (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Antivirus "ist tot", sagt Symantec-Vize*

ich würde sagen das bezieht sich nur auf eine Firma,also die kostenlosen Anti-Viren Programme halt.Wenn eienr fragt wieso,ja was kann man denn von umsonst denn erwarten.Also ich nix.


----------

